# Louisiana Limits More Trout Limits



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The trout bite really turned on today. Trout had lock jaw last couple of days but today was a different story. Found the trout and a few flounders today.

I still have a few dates available in August. So send me a PM for open dates.

Let's go catching!!


----------

